# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Charlie Mackenzie

## jac1791

Happy 65th Birthday Charlie Mackenzie,  enjoy your retirement.

----------


## Betty

Happy Birthday Charlie!  I assume by the age that this is the same Charlie who lived in Willowbank, away back in the 50's and 60's.

----------

